# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  مهندسی برق شریف مرا راضی نمی‌کرد/موسسات زیادی از اسمم سوء‌استفاده کردند/کار می‌کنم تا

## کنکوری 96

*به گزارش خبرنگار حوزه آموزش و پرورشگروه علمی پزشكی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان؛** مصاحبه عیدانه باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان این بار به فردی اختصاص پیدا کرده که چند سالی در رشته برق شریف مشغول به تحصیل بود و پس از چهار سال استعداد خود را در رشته پزشکی شناسایی و بعد از انصراف از دانشگاه صنعتی شریف در کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد و موفق به اخذ رتبه اول در این رشته شد.*

6027789_356.jpg
*در ادامه مشروح این گفت و گو را مشاهده می‌کنید.*


*باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان:** آقای احمدی ضمن تبریک فرا رسیدن عید نوروز 96 لطفا خودتان را معرفی و برای ما بگویید در حال حاضر در کدام  دانشگاه مشغول به تحصیل هستید؟* 


*احمدی:* من محمد احمدی متولد شهر تربت جام از توابع خراسان رضوی هستم و در سال 91 در کنکور سراسری ریاضی شرکت کرده و در رشته مهندسی برق دانشگاه صنعتی شریف مشغول به تحصیل شدم که پس از چهار سال توانایی خودم را در رشته تجربی و پزشکی یافتم و به همین خاطر با انصراف دادن از دانشگاه در کنکور تجربی در سال 95 شرکت و رتبه یک کنکور را بدست آوردم.


در حال حاضر در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران مشغول به تحصیل هستم و هنوز اول راه رشته شیرین و سخت پزشکی هستم و هنوز اطلاعات زیادی درباره شاخه‌های مختلف پزشکی ندارم.


*باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان:* *انتخاب رشته درست تا چه اندازه در سرنوشت افراد تاثیر دارد؟*


*احمدی:* برای انتخاب رشته در دانشگاه، جوانان باید از مشاوران و افراد صاحب‌نظر مشورت بگیرند تا در آینده دچار مشکلی نشوند. من برای به دست آوردن این رتبه از 9 ماه قبل از کنکور مشغول به مطالعه و تست‌زنی بودم و روزانه بین 10 تا 12 ساعت به صورت مستقل و انفرادی مطالعه می‌کردم.


*باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان:* *آیا در موسسه ای برای کنکور ثبت نام کرده اید و آیا سازمانی از اسم شما در جهت تبلیغ استفاده کرده است؟*
*
*
*احمدی:* من در هیچ موسسه خصوصی ثبت نام نکرده ولی متاسفانه در شبکه‌های اجتماعی اسم من به نفع موسساتی که تعدادشان کم نیست تبلیغ شده است. البته از آنجا که وقتم بسیار ارزشمند است، به این مسائل هیچ توجهی نمی کنم مگر آنکه موسسه‌ای بیش از حد بخواهد از اسم من استفاده کند، در چنین شرایطی از نظر حقوقی پیگیر این قضیه می‌شوم.


*باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان:* *شما به عنوان یک نخبه پزشکی چه توصیه ای به دانش آموزان کنکوری دارید؟* 


*احمدی:* من معتقدم که افراد موفق هوش و استعداد بالایی ندارند بلکه این انسان‌ها از تلاش منظمی برخوردار هستند زیرا نظم و برنامه در مطالعه تاثیر بسیاری در موفقیت افراد دارد و دانش‌آموزان باید در همین مدت کم یک برنامه منظم و تلاشی موثر از خود نشان دهند.


*باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان:** اگر به گذشته برگردید آیا همین رشته و راه را انتخاب می کنید؟*
*
*
*احمدی:* من هیچ وقت در زندگی‌ام حسرت گذشته را نمی‌خورم و اگر بعد از 50 سال به عقب برگردم، همین کاری را که امروز انجام دادم با سربلندی و سرافرازی انتخاب می‌کنم.


*باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان:* *آیا در حال حاضر در کاری مشغول هستید؟*
*
*
* احمدی:* من چون چهار سال دیرتر از همکلاسی‌هایم وارد دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شدم در نتیجه سنم بالاتر از بقیه است و علاوه بر تحصیل در یک  موسسه‌ای مشغول مشاوره و تدریس دروس کنکوری بوده تا بتوانم مسائل مالی را خودم حل کنم و از خانواده ام پول توجیبی نگیرم.


*باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان:* *آینده شغلی خود را چگونه پیش بینی می کنید؟*


* احمدی:*قصد و هدف آینده من رسیدن به " خود آرمانی " است که در زندگیم مد نظر دارم و در نهایت حضور در جامعه پزشکی و خدمت به مردم منطقه اورامانات



*باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان:* *دوست دارید در بیمارستان دولتی مشغول به کار شوید یا خصوصی؟*


*احمدی:* من برای کار و درمان بیماران ترجیح می‌دهم که در بیمارستان‌های دولتی مشغول شوم زیرا متاسفانه بسیاری از مردم کشورمان توانایی پذیرش در بیمارستان‌های خصوصی را ندارند و اگر سیستم دولتی این اجازه را به من بدهد و امکاناتی در اختیار ما قرار دهد بعد از گذراندن دوران طرح در یکی بیمارستان های دولتی مشغول به کار می‌شوم.


*باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان:* *نظرتان در مورد زندگی در خارج از کشور چیست؟*
*
*
*احمدی:* هر کسی برای خود نیات و اهداف خاصی دارد اما من هیچ وقت نمی‌توانم برای زندگی به یک کشور غریبه سفر کنم. ممکن است برای  ادامه تحصیل و گذراندن یک دوره آموزشی تکمیلی به خارج از کشور بروم زیرا معتقدم که انسان باید به مردم و کشور خودش خدمت کند و در عوض با استفاده از آموخته‌هایش برای هموطنانش قدم بردارد.


*باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان:* *فعالیت در شرکت های دانش‌بنیان چقدر در پیشرفت دانشجویان تاثیر دارد؟*
*
*
*احمدی:* شرکت‌های دانش‌بنیان از این جهت خوب است که نخبگان دانشگاهی را شناسایی و جذب خود می‌کند و اینگونه افراد با کار کردن در شرکت‌های دانش‌بنیان می‌توانند ایده‌های خود را به محصول و علم خود را به ثروت تبدیل کنند و من هم در این زمینه بسیار علاقمندم تا در یک شرکت دانش‌بنیان که تجهیزات پزشکی تولید می‌کند در دوران دانشجویی مشغول به کار شوم.


*باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان:* *نفر اول تجربی به چه سینی از سفره هفت سین علاقه‌مند است؟*
*
*
*احمدی:* سبزه را می‌پسندم چون عاشق طبیعت و جنگل هستم.


*باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان:* *دعای شما هنگام تحویل سال نو چیست؟*
*
*
*احمدی:* مسلما اولین دعای من سلامتی و طول عمر والدینم است و سپس دعای حول حالنا الی احسن حال را برای عموم مردم می‌خوانم.


*باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان:* *حس و حال شما در شب کنکور چگونه بود؟*
*
*
*احمدی با ذکر خاطره شیرین از شب کنکور سال گذشته‌اش گفت:* من در شب کنکور تا حدودی دگرگون شده بودم به همین خاطر با خدا شروع به مناجات و راز و نیاز کردم و از خدا خواستم که هر کسی هر مقدار تلاشی کرده به آن دست پیدا کند و والدین با هر رتبه‌ای دلشان راضی و شاد شود و من نیز با توجه به تلاش و کوششی که کردم فردا آن رتبه را کسب کنم.


*باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان:** آیا با دوستان خود در دانشگاه شریف ارتباطی دارید؟*
*
*
*احمدی:* هنوز با دوستانم در رشته مهندسی برق دانشگاه شریف ارتباط صمیمانه‌ای دارم و هر چند وقت یکبار به دیدن آنها می‌روم.


*باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان:* *چه درخواستی از مسئولان فرهنگی دارید؟*
*
*
*احمدی:* من از مسئولان فرهنگی می خواهم که کاری کنند تا سرانه مطالعه در کشور افزایش یابد و به نظرم با عیدی دادن کتاب به فرزندان می توان این کار با ارزش را انجام و ترویج داد. در پایان از شما به خاطر این گفت‌وگوی صمیمانه تشکر و قدردانی می کنم و موفقیت روز افزون شما را از خداوند متعال مسئلت می نماییم .

*منبع : باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان*

----------


## arefeh78

هه :Yahoo (79):

----------


## mehrab98

کاش این لامصب ۱ نمیشد حداقل دو رقمی میشد اینجور سرصدا نمیکرد ملت بریزن تجربی...متاسفانه خیلی منفوره :/

----------


## payam78

واقعا   آفرین     اراده  به این   میگن .... :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (94): 
ولـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــی

قشنگ  می خوام  خفش  کنم  هاااااا   ...........     یک   الگوی   بزرگی  برای    بچه های ریاضی  شد ....
من  فک   کنم  70000    نفر    اضافه   شده    به   تجربیا   دسترنج ایشون   بود :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## kurdish boy

> *به گزارش خبرنگار حوزه آموزش و پرورشگروه علمی پزشكی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان؛** مصاحبه عیدانه باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان این بار به فردی اختصاص پیدا کرده که چند سالی در رشته برق شریف مشغول به تحصیل بود و پس از چهار سال استعداد خود را در رشته پزشکی شناسایی و بعد از انصراف از دانشگاه صنعتی شریف در کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد و موفق به اخذ رتبه اول در این رشته شد.*
> 
> 6027789_356.jpg
> *در ادامه مشروح این گفت و گو را مشاهده می‌کنید.*
> 
> 
> *باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان:** آقای احمدی ضمن تبریک فرا رسیدن عید نوروز 96 لطفا خودتان را معرفی و برای ما بگویید در حال حاضر در کدام  دانشگاه مشغول به تحصیل هستید؟* 
> 
> 
> ...


جوک سال کلا با هر موسسه ای همکاری میکنه از گروه کربن بگیر تا بقیه موسسات البته حق داره چهارسال عقب افتاده کنکورم بازار خوبیه یه بار مصاحبه میکنه با گروه ماز یه بار میگه موسسات از اسم من سو استفاده کردن.

----------


## Farhadmed96

بجز رستگار رحمانی تنها بقیشون تبلیغ کردن و پول تیغ زدن
تلاش کرد مزد زحماتشم گرفت
ولی از ی طرف مولتی تبلیغ کردن و از طرف دیگ ی چیز دیگ گفتن در شان نخبه مملکتنیس

----------


## _Fateme_

خیلی ببخشیدا ولی همین آدم بود گند زد به تجربی و باعث شد همه کسایی که از ریاضی یا رشته عای دیگه میان بگن عشق بچگی و این داستانا ههههه

----------


## roc

این هم بگذرد زود
ه

قیافش شبیه مهندسا نیست

خودتون ببینن

 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## tear_goddess

> خیلی ببخشیدا ولی همین آدم بود گند زد به تجربی و باعث شد همه کسایی که از ریاضی یا رشته عای دیگه میان بگن عشق بچگی و این داستانا ههههه



اره 
خیلی شانس بیاریم امسال زیست سخت بدن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Farhadmed96


بجز رستگار رحمانی تنها بقیشون تبلیغ کردن و پول تیغ زدن
تلاش کرد مزد زحماتشم گرفت
ولی از ی طرف مولتی تبلیغ کردن و از طرف دیگ ی چیز دیگ گفتن در شان نخبه مملکتنیس


سید شایان هم یه آقای به تمام معناس
تنها کسی که قبولش دارم
اکثر(نه همه) بچه های علوم پزشکی تهران توی جوّن
بری سلام کنی محلم بهت نمیزارن*

----------


## fafa.Mmr

این قدر نگین این بود این بود ریاضیا اومدن تجربی چهار ساله ریاضیا میان تجربی امسال چهل هزار به جمعیت تجربی اضافه شده از کجا معلوم نصفشون ریاضی باشن یا همه تجربی 
اگه هدف شما ها پزشکیه بشینید بخونید کاری به بقیه نداشته باشید / ریاضی شون خوبه از اسمون که نیومدن بشینید بخونید   اگه هدف شما فقط کنکور دادنه شما هم برید کنکور ریاضی بدید اینقدر هم در مورد اینا فکر نکنین فقط اعصاب خودتون خرد میشه 
به جای این که اعتراضاتتون را میارید اینجا مینویسید بشینید درستونو بخونید  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## The.Best.Name

دریغ از یک جمله ی راست ! در این مصاحبه . . . 
خدایا حول حالنا ...

----------


## Farhadmed96

> *
> 
> سید شایان هم یه آقای به تمام معناس
> تنها کسی که قبولش دارم
> اکثر(نه همه) بچه های علوم پزشکی تهران توی جوّن
> بری سلام کنی محلم بهت نمیزارن*


و
البته مام محل نمیزاریم بشون:-) 
شایانم عالی بود اخیرا با اون ایلیا کلاهبردار دو جلسه رفت متاسفانه

----------


## mobin7

تنها نتیجه ای که از این مصاحبه گرفتم اینه که:
1-کربن و ماز و قلمچی و سایر بستگان همشون دولتی هستن :/
2- تو رشته مهندسی نمیشه خوب مردمو خدمت کرد برنابراین میان پزشکی تا قشنگ مردمو خدمت کنن. مدیونی فکر کنی هدف دیگه ای مد نظرباشه.

رتبه های تک رقمی و پزشکی کسب و کارشون رو از زمان ورود به دانشگاه شروع میشه.

-----------

کسی که از ریاضی به تجربی میاد برتری بزرگی نسبت به تجربی داره. زیست رو خود تجربی ها هم بعد یه مدت فراموش میکنن با سه ماه وقت گذاشتن میشه کامل یاد گرفتش.

باید ضریب ریاضی و فیزیک توی تجربی بیاد پایین.

----------


## arisa

موفق باشه.... همچنین ما هم

----------


## yasintabriz

@parnia-sh اینو بخون واسه هدفی که داری انگیزه بگیر

پ.ن: واقعا قبل از اینکه ایراد بگیرین ازش فک کنید اگه همچین فرصتی واسه پول درآوردن داشتین استفاده نمیکردین ازش؟ سخت پیدا میشه رتبه برتری که دنبال موسسات مختلف راه نیفته واسه تبلیغ/پول درآوردن

----------


## saj8jad

دقیقا نمیدونم چرا ملت زوم کردن روی این بنده خدا و سوار شدن بر مرکب بی خردی و بی مهابا میتازند بهش که چرا اومدی تجربی و سیل جماعت بیکار ریاضی رو فرستادی به جون تجربیا! و از این دست سخنان گهربار و سراسر منطق وار ...

دوست داشته بیاد تجربی ، تواناییش رو که داشته و اینو هم ثابت کرده ، دمشم گرم

وقتی استعدادش رو داشته میموند برق که پس فردا بیکار بمونه و ... !؟ ، امیدوارم پس فردا که فارغ شد به مردممون خدمت کنه و ...  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## arisa

> دقیقا نمیدونم چرا ملت زوم کردن روی این بنده خدا و سوار شدن بر مرکب بی خردی و بی مهابا میتازند بهش که چرا اومدی تجربی و سیل جماعت بیکار ریاضی رو فرستادی به جون تجربیا! و از این دست سخنان گهربار و سراسر منطق وار ...
> 
> دوست داشته بیاد تجربی ، تواناییش رو که داشته و اینو هم ثابت کرده ، دمشم گرم
> 
> وقتی استعدادش رو داشته میموند برق که پس فردا بیکار بمونه و ... !؟ ، امیدوارم پس فردا که فارغ شد به مردممون خدمت کنه و ...


دقیقا.. این بیچاره هم ادمه باید خرج زن و بچه بده .. یه مدت پیش بود با دانشجوی شریف مصاحبه شده بود.. از بیکاری ناله می کرد

----------


## The JoKer

اقا ما که رشتمون رو سفت گرفتیم علاقه ای هم نداریم به تجربیا چه بیکار باشیم چه نه 
البته بگم توی ریاضی پارتی حرف اول رو میزنه داشته باشین نیازی نیست خودتون رو برای پزشکی تجربی بکشین 
قول میدم بهتون بیش تر از پزشکا در میارن 
نشون به این نشون که پزشک توی برنامه اکسیر گفت اگر برمیگشتم به جوونیم میرفتم برج ساز میشدم تا درامدم از الان هم بیش تر باشه !!!!

تجربیا عزیز این قدر دلخور نباشین از ریاضی هاااا 
البته بهتون حق میدم چون دوستم امسال تغییر رشته داد به تجربی الان توی کانون ترازش بالای 7500  به هر حال جای یک نفرتون گرفته دیگه  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## The JoKer

> دقیقا.. این بیچاره هم ادمه باید خرج زن و بچه بده .. یه مدت پیش بود با دانشجوی شریف مصاحبه شده بود.. از بیکاری ناله می کرد


انصافا دیدی !!!
یارو میگفت صنعتی شریف درس میخونم اما بیکارم  :Yahoo (21): 

وقتی توی یک مملکت به میزان ریش مسئولیت میدن همین میشه دیگه بعد میگن چرا ما این قدر بدبختیم  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## arisa

> انصافا دیدی !!!
> یارو میگفت صنعتی شریف درس میخونم اما بیکارم 
> 
> وقتی توی یک مملکت به میزان ریش مسئولیت میدن همین میشه دیگه بعد میگن چرا ما این قدر بدبختیم


بله دیدم خیلیم متاسف شدم .. از جونش مایه گذاشته تو بهترین دانشگاه درس خونده یا بیکاره یا فوقش بره تو یه شرکت با حقوق 800

----------


## Dayi javad

*کاری ب استعداد و کار بزرگی ک کرده ندارم و واقعا به تلاشش و ارادش احترام میزارم !

ولی حرفاش شعار گونس*

----------


## Petrichor

کلا کاری به حرفای دوستان ندارم ولی به نظرم ظلمی که این بشر در حق جامعه مهندسا کرد خیلی خیلی بزرگ بود . 
حالا کاری به استعداد و هوشش ندارم ! ولی یه جاییش نوشته که استعداد خود را در پزشکی کشف کردم !! 
بهتره جمش کنی بابا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Shayan.m

بی مزه 
طرف نمیدونه با خودش چند چنده
بهش میگن نخبه پزشکی
عجب

----------


## parnia-sh

> @parnia-sh اینو بخون واسه هدفی که داری انگیزه بگیر
> 
> پ.ن: واقعا قبل از اینکه ایراد بگیرین ازش فک کنید اگه همچین فرصتی واسه پول درآوردن داشتین استفاده نمیکردین ازش؟ سخت پیدا میشه رتبه برتری که دنبال موسسات مختلف راه نیفته واسه تبلیغ/پول درآوردن



 :Yahoo (4): 
الان دیگه واقعن دلم میخاد با اره نصفش کنم :Yahoo (4): 
اگه هم نیومدم تهران(کنکور)خودت اره برقی رو ازش بگیر..دونفری حسابش برسین :Yahoo (4): 
مجازاتش با من :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

کنکور یه فرصت واسه اونایی ک پدر پولدار پارتی ندارن تا بیان اینده خوب بسازن...چرذا شماها الگو ازش نمیگیرد ومیتوپیدش؟یعنی اندازه حسین احمدی این شارلاتان ها سواد مشاوره کنکور نداره ک پول دربیاره؟ی راهی رفته حالا پول میگیره ب بقیه کمک میکنه..خود منم هدفم همینه ...چ ایرادی داره مشاورا همون بچه هاس سال قبلی باشن ک موفق شدن..افشار سینا تهرانی ک مشاور شدن ایا رتبه برتر بودن کدوم دانشکگاه میخونن؟اصن از کجا معلوم اصن دانشگاه رفتن؟بازم ایشون هم شریف بوده الانم تهران..چرا خسادت میکنید..ایشون پدرش کاگر بوده عین من وشماها...برید ازش یاد بگیرید ن اینکه تهمت بزنید...

----------


## payam78

> کنکور یه فرصت واسه اونایی ک پدر پولدار پارتی ندارن تا بیان اینده خوب بسازن...چرذا شماها الگو ازش نمیگیرد ومیتوپیدش؟یعنی اندازه حسین احمدی این شارلاتان ها سواد مشاوره کنکور نداره ک پول دربیاره؟ی راهی رفته حالا پول میگیره ب بقیه کمک میکنه..خود منم هدفم همینه ...چ ایرادی داره مشاورا همون بچه هاس سال قبلی باشن ک موفق شدن..افشار سینا تهرانی ک مشاور شدن ایا رتبه برتر بودن کدوم دانشکگاه میخونن؟اصن از کجا معلوم اصن دانشگاه رفتن؟بازم ایشون هم شریف بوده الانم تهران..چرا خسادت میکنید..ایشون پدرش کاگر بوده عین من وشماها...برید ازش یاد بگیرید ن اینکه تهمت بزنید...



  حامد دادا    چرا  این  همه  عصبانی  شدی  ؟؟  آروم  باش  ...     من  ارادشو   تحسین  می کنم  چون  خودم  ارادم   ضعیفه  و  پشتکارم     کمه  برام  الگوه   خوبیه .
اما  چرا     بعد  4  سال   یادش  افتاده   که   باید  دکتر  بشه  .؟؟؟
تازه  گیا   عرفانی  شدیا  ... :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):   چیکار می   کنی  ؟؟؟

----------


## reza2018

سلام...در مورد اینکه چرا بعد چهار سال یادش افتاده دکتر بشه :
پس چرا زودتر این اتفاق نیفتاد؟
      خب زودتر من کار رشته ی برق و حس نکرده  بودم چون دو سال اول تئوریه . من حدودا 1 تا 1/5 سال آخر کار مهندسی می  کردم و شغل آیندمو لمس مس میکردم و روزی 10تا12 ساعت اون کار و انجام می  دادم. و این کاری نبود که من بخوام طی 30 سال آیندم انجام بدم.

*بخشی از مصاحبه ی ماز با ایشون*

----------


## amir_usj

> *
> 
> سید شایان هم یه آقای به تمام معناس
> تنها کسی که قبولش دارم
> اکثر(نه همه) بچه های علوم پزشکی تهران توی جوّن
> بری سلام کنی محلم بهت نمیزارن*


قبول ندارم 
برعکس بچه های اهل دلی داره

----------


## jarvis

*یکی از شریف میگفت که هدف ایشون فقط یه رزومه خوب برای راه انداختن گروه کربن بوده.
حالا الله و اعلم*

----------


## maryam2015

اخی معلومه از وضعیت اقتصادی خبر داره :Yahoo (12):  (دیگه کیه خبر نداشته باشه  :Yahoo (31): )  ...خدا حفظش کنه معلومه خیلی سختی کشید و حالا داره لذتشو می بینه ...امیدوارم نظرش راجبه بیمارستان و اینا تغییر نکنه و همینجور مهربون بمونه  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## konkoorhani

این بدبخت عقده ای باز نگفت منابعشو

----------


## king of konkur

کسی راه ارتباطی با ایشون داره؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*ایشون و خیلی دوس دارم برخلاف اکثریت
واسه اون عده هم نشستن تو تشت آب سرد مفیده*

----------


## -AMiN-

*خیلی جالبه برام طرف و با وثیقه دانشکده پزشکی راه نمیدن بعد داره به رتبه ۱ حسودی میکنه*

----------


## WickedSick

نه دیگه خداییش 90 درصد حرفاشم راست باشه 10 درصد چرت بود خدایی!
بنظر من ظلم اصلی رو در حق تجربی نکرد ایشون, در حق ریاضی کرد!( البته نمیشه هم خیلی بهش خرده گرفت واقعا)
بهرحال مهم اینه که کنکور پشت سر ماست الان!
(این جمله آخر, ایهام تناسب داشت! ضمنن هر کدوم از علامت تعجبا رو خواستین با خودتون ور دارین!)

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *ایشون و خیلی دوس دارم برخلاف اکثریت
> واسه اون عده هم نشستن تو تشت آب سرد مفیده*


منم از اراده و انگیزشون خیلی خوشم امده . تکرار نشدنی !

----------


## MiladSoltany

خداوند همه ی مارا آدم کند انشاالله

----------

